

Face-ID Tools Pose New Risk - jkuria
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/08/01/tech-today-using-facebook-and-facial-recognition-to-id-random-people/

======
zobzu
faceid is useless. take a pic of the guy and it works every time. cameras cant
see in 3d. so they should think about the reason for using this, at the base
or something. remove it and solve the privacy issue.

